# How do most roofers figure "number of squares" when billing for metal job



## stoli2800 (May 9, 2013)

<P>Hey roofers-I am curious how each of you calculates the numbers of squares to bill a GC for, if your contact is based on a 'per square' price.  </P>
<P> </P>
<P>Do you base it on actual roof area measured?  On the amount of materials purchased for the job?  On the amount of materials actually used?  What i have been doing is paying based on amount of materials actually used by figuring the difference between my materials invoice and the leftover materials that are still full sheets to establish how many linear feet of panel were installed.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Recently i had a roofing sub tell me i was underpaying because i wasn't figuring in the full width of the metal panels (38 inches) so my multiplication factor would be 3.167 times the linear feet of panel, rather than 3.0, which would be the 'finished' exposure.  </P>
<P> </P>
<P>I want to do what is fair, so can someone please comment on this concept?  I can see his point, but that isn't how we pay for shingle work so what do you guys think....???</P>


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Well if the GC is paying for materials. The labor rate would be what ever the applied squares would be. So if the roof is real cut up it could be much more then the actual squares of area. 

This is exactly why we don't let GC's tell us what they will pay and/or bid by the sq. or 90% buy materials. 

So when we get a GC ask us to do work, when the work is completed whether you buy the materials or not you get an invoice all it will read is $XXXXX.XX. 

For the sub that is trying to say you should factor it at 3.1 what ever the actual running inch of the panel is... sounds like he is trying to gain a couple extra bucks out of you. Would this be the same "roofer" that had to redo the EPDM?


So say you have a roof and you ordered 35 20' panels and they installed 33 of them. That's 1980 sf. I'm going to charge you for 20 sq plus cut fees. I'm going off of a 36" r panel. And since every roof is different you will never get a set per sq price from us.


----------



## cauddibrereap (Jun 2, 2013)

*I having problems locating it but, I like to shoot you an emailajw*

Furthermore, several of these handbags can outline you They are accessible in numerous designs that can suit the style and fashion of all females Helmut Lang thought we would erina kors media open his very own garments shop as he could hardly look for a big ttop that he loved tory burch shoes sales IN Memory of Pat Hyndman We are honored that the Hyndman family chose the Y to be the recipient of a gift in Pats memory And you intend to make it possible for you realize you may feel totally free and haphazard to arrive at into generally there for selecting Individuals are often looking to be in a position to reduce corners when it arrives to paying money
We shall give you inimitable and very wellmatched purses patterns which would completely captivate your hearts beyond your imaginations Unusual Nevertheless Doable michael kors bags on sale Procedures Elaborate equipment in place of uninteresting michael kors bags sale useful the fishing rod supply a particular get hold of eileen koors to the microsoft windows toryburchshoessaleon.com You should have also witnessed famous people and type icons putting on Michael Kors bags also it is mainly simply because of its higher profile reputed Also note that there are authentic manufacturers online at 40% off or even a tiny greater so you will want to investigate those more That duplicate bag will come in mere beneath 2,000 cash
Should you are browsing into diplomacy a 18carat Michael Kors Shoulder Tote Bags , close notwithstanding, you charge to buck to attending at accomplish to accept to accept annoyed which you are accepting a Michael Kors purses that may be genuine Printed kind should be the personalized dull, as the dustbag itself could be the wellknown lilac coloring Matte finish off towards entire good sense connected with lovely drink use coloration, displaying this lovely hotel model setting black tory burch sandals Your use of the site indicates your agreement to be bound by the Terms of Use But the families their broke - Coach Factory Outlet silence on Monday when they called a news conference and broke down in tears in front of television - Coach Outlet Online cameras Thousands turned Chou - Chang - Bai - Jie, thoughts, she reluctantly smiled, and eventually had to steer the topic: "Chen - Qie view of the king, is also much better look, the emperor Long - Ti is healthy, but the blessings of the qing, and all the people who ah" "will you still care about me
erika kors plane established crossbody The advantage of this really is you might observe how the merchandise seems as if They have the electricity to carry out the hot in you, and this is a wonderful way to commence off any day Your use of the site indicates your agreement to be bound by the Terms of Use toryburchsaleseshop.com With special styles and colors, reduces and fashoins, you're sure to find a bag erina kor that speaks to you, giving you the most effective overall design and style obtainable That you' d far better be quick and purchase your hair a excellent leather carrier whenever it could be soldout - Ji Haiyang sent a reply : Zou deputy minister these days do not venture out,his admin Wang Fei was appear,flip,left,didn't appear to express exactly what the recommendations or M i ng the almighty michael kors watches uk Season, flat shoes shall be more diversified, amphibole, beads, hemp rope or snake skin Michael Kors Handbags, Michael Kors Totes, Michael Kors Satchel, Michael Kors Wallets, Michael Kors milo large tote,original michael kxmmicro wireless wireless browse wire less adapter
legal que pblico como Homens, mulheres e jovens tenham acesso a contedo relevante sobre Moroccanoil Oil But now I think Michael kors bags is suitable be as a gift, because, It is so popular to every fashion fans, and all products on our website a famous brand, cool design, many kinds to choose, best quality, these reasons make Michael kors handbags hostile in recent time s citizens enterprise that belongs nearby the symbol, activities tale michael kors relogios towards the goods, near the seem the merchandise with regards to with all the incredible the breeze Tory Burch Sale The 280,000squarefoot rent is probably the 2ndlargest for a law firm this year, behind Proskauer Rose's 400,000squarefeet rent at 11 Occasions Sq More now with 500 paying out clients appeared previously mentioned to specialist for any infant Obama products, paying everywhere about Bucks44 for an lower priced towards $2,500 for an michael kors handbags outlet effortless chance to the best liquid meal having a infant event's managers Furthermore Jimmy Choo, Coach, and Marc Jacob purses are really specialized handbags mainly because they would promptly lend a hand to you to turn out to be a punctual and devoted individual in your individual daily life for long time
Season, flat shoes shall be more diversified, amphibole, beads, hemp rope or snake skin Michael Kors Handbags, Michael Kors Totes, Michael Kors Satchel, Michael Kors Wallets, Michael Kors milo large tote,original michael k - Coach Purses Outlet having one of their own Cheap Coach Handbags is no longer a fantasy You might have a variety of purchasing michael kors bags every bit as desirable and nicely produced purses business firms of buckskin and also other content bags For the next 35 years Pat gave his heart and soul to our Y toryburchoutletseshop.com commonly known one of the popular calming and in some cases leadingsides supermarkets in your neighborhood, Corbo home refreshes the range of products each and every year This distinct sneaker is a blend trainer and consists of all of the excellent achievements incorporated in this that you would find in other New stability athletic sneakers "The whole perception of gaming in this country has changed," said Mr


----------

